# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  [WFF4 / Async] Cration d'un workflow de souscription  un CMS SAAS

## CUCARACHA

Salut,

Bien qu'ayant quelques notions de BPM pour avoir conu plusieurs projets  base de K2 Blackpearl, je suis nophyte en Windows Workflow Foundations 4.0 et c'est ce qui m'amne  solliciter votre aide. 

J'ai cr un CMS que j'aimerais lancer en Beta ds Septembre malheureusement, bien que notre quipe soit internationale, elle ne compte que deux membres moi y compris, du coup, fort besoin d'automatisation des tches administratives et fort besoin d'volutivit dans le process puisque plus le projet progressera et plus nous lui adjoindrons des fonctionnalits optionnelles dont la souscription et le paramtrage se prte bien  une mise en oeuvre via Workflows.

Ct architecture, pour le moment, je n'envisage pas de dploiement sur le Cloud donc pas d'App Fabric.

L'IHM sera en MVC3 (en d'autre termes pour ceux qui ne connatraient pas, des pages web).  

L'internaute arrive sur la page d'accueil et remplit un formulaire de base.

Etape 1 : 
e-mail
confirmation e-mail
Nom
Prnom

Post du formulaire et mise en route du workflow asynchrone
Etape 1.5
Envoi d'un mail avec lien vers une landingpage de confirmation de l'adresse e-mail

Etape 2
L'internaute a cliqu sur le lien et arrive sur la landing page qui est la suite de la saisie des informations ncessaires  la cration de son site

Titre du site
Nom du domaine (avec un lien: _je n'ai pas encore ce nom de domaine et je veux en acheter un_, qui dclenche un autre workflow asynchrone d'achat d'un nom de domaine au terme duquel on se retrouve sur l'tape 2 avec le nom de domaine pr rempli.

Coche des options : 
Formulaire contactFormulaire contactNewsletter (Inscription, Dsinscription, Publication et Archives)Dpt de commentaires par les interautesPartage sur les rseaux sociauxetc...

Saisi ses coordonnes
Pro ou perso
etc...

Etape 2.5
Enregistrement des informations

Etape 3
Dclenchement d'un workflow technique de prparation du site...

Etc...

Pourriez-vous m'aider, pas  pas,  crer un tel process ?

A partir du moment o l'utilisateur a abandonn le process en route, on doit pouvoir lui envoyer un mail quelques jours plus tard pour lui demander pourquoi il a interrompu le process et lui demander s'il souhaite le poursuivre l o il l'a laiss..

Pour le moment, le screencast qui me parait tre le plus proche de ce que je cherche est http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/netframework/ff852165

Mon souci est que la commande sql semble dj disposer des lments permetant de s'excuter en asynchrone (callback et state) et que je ne sais pas comment je pourrais crer ces proprits pour une attente d'e-mail par exemple. J'ajoute que Maurice de Beijer ouvre autant de contextes de donnes que d'itration sans trop indiquerr une ventuelle limite (les fameux exemple hello world qui ptent ds qu'on veut en faire une exploitation relle)

D'avance merci pour votre aide

Laurent

----------


## vampirella

Malheureusement je n'ai pas vraiment le temps de me pencher sur a ces derniers jours, sans compter que je ne connais pas  fond WF4 ... mais c'est quelque chose d'intressant  modliser  mes yeux.

Une formation MSDN trs proche de ce que vous cherchez  raliser se trouve  ce lien : http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/gg465199 .

Le seul avertissement que j'aurais  donner sur les workflow asynchrones serait le suivant : ils sont garantis de finir l'ensemble des tches prvues pour s'excuter, mais ils ne sont pas garantis de le faire dans la priode de temps prvue. Par exemple, si une activit "delay" de 48h est mise quelque part dans le workflow, cela ne sera (presque) jamais 48h pile. Mais l'ensemble du workflow est garanti de s'excuter jusqu'au bout.

Pour la limite, je ne suis pas sr. La seule certitude est que cela dpend un peu de la puissance de la machine.

----------


## CUCARACHA

Salut,

Mes sous processus sont instantans, j'ai besoin de grer les processus de manire asynchrone  cause du temps que peuvent mettre les utilisateurs pour ragir aux demandes d'information.

En consquence, je ne crois pas que je serais gn par le fait qu'un process ne sexcute pas pil poil dans le dlais attendu.

Je vais tudier a, merci pour ton aide.

Bien  toi

Laurent

----------


## neoncyber

Ou sinon si tu veu pas te prendre la tte faite un WCF avec une tache planifi, qui calculerra si il doi envoyer un mail ou non suivant les date stock en base.

De toute maniere tu ne peu pas laisser un thread tourner pendant 48h, (avec WF il faut alors utiliser la persistance je croie, mais c'est plus des truc de securit que du fonctionnelle).

Pour les tache planifi en WCF :
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/maga...163821.aspx#S9

----------


## CUCARACHA

Salut,

C'est un peu vieux mais merci pour l'info. De toutes les faons, je vais avoir tellement de trucs  automatiser que je pense que je vais crer un scheduler dans une machine ddie.

Le CMS comprend plein d'option, toutes sont limites dans le temps pour des priodes pas forcment identiques avec des reminders personnalisables.

Quoi qu'il en soit, merci pour l'info.

++

Laurent

----------

